# Bag riders air ride kits and tank location in a mk4 r32



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

So I'll be having air suspension installed on my mk4 R32 within the next few weeks. 

Just had a few questions before I purchase the kit. 

Im looking at either purchasing the bag riders autopilot kit or Switchspeed kit. With air lift or bagyard sturts (which are better?)
Im new to air ride so I don't know the pros and cons of each kit if someone could help me with that. 
I would also like to conserve as much trunk space as I cam since I already have a sub in my trunk. I've seen a lot of people mount them in the spare tire compartment. But unsure of the specs of the tanks if someone could help me with that. 

Also if you can post pictures of how you have your tank set up In your mk4. 

Thanks corbin!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

slo-mk4 said:


> So I'll be having air suspension installed on my mk4 R32 within the next few weeks.
> 
> Just had a few questions before I purchase the kit.
> 
> ...



Search for the " show me your trunk thread" there's a lot of mkivs in there, I dropped a 5 gallon tank in my spare well and it fit with room to spare, also have my amp and water meth pump in there and will be putting in an inverter for inboard 120v and im sure I'll still have some room left.. I have the switchspeed Management and wouldn't go any other way, I love it.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i would def check out airlift's new rear bag for mkiv r32's... peeped it at h2o this past weekend and it looks SOLID (looked to be CNC'd aluminum caps :thumbup: ). this new setup only requires you to cut 15mm off the top nub. the air fitting exits through the side of the remaining nub.

and i also suggest airlift xl's for the front as they seem to go the lowest while not hurtin your wallet too bad :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree. Air Lift ended up using my car for the prototype rear bags and it honestly handles just as well if not better than my PSS9's. Plus with only having to cut off 15mm of the rear nipple, you can put the spring right back in without any issues. Here's a photo for reference.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN. how low does that go with just that much cut off. i cut the whole part off but just curious. i like those bags.

it seems you can use them on the car with the whole nipple cut off too:thumbup:


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

hyphytrain203 said:


> i would def check out airlift's new rear bag for mkiv r32's... peeped it at h2o this past weekend and it looks SOLID (looked to be CNC'd aluminum caps :thumbup: ). this new setup only requires you to cut 15mm off the top nub. the air fitting exits through the side of the remaining nub.
> 
> and i also suggest airlift xl's for the front as they seem to go the lowest while not hurtin your wallet too bad :thumbup:



Is it for sale yet? I checked there website and can't even find r32?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

slo-mk4 said:


> Is it for sale yet? I checked there website and can't even find r32?


[email protected] Riders can probably answer this :thumbup:

and these bags actually utilize the remaining nub - pretty much how bagyard's rear r32 setup works. the pic above shows the bottom of the bag, which fits into the lower control arm.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The new rear setup goes about a half inch lower than this: 










The price hasn't been released yet, but they should be available within the next two months.


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds good. Am I going to experience any problems bagging a .:R


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

nope just a little cutting and little more weight


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome. Can't wait to get my kit in


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup: for bagged r


----------

